# Glass magnet cleaners



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Anyone have any of these earth glass magnet cleaners? Are they worth the extra bucks?http://www.jlaquatics.com/info/221/Rare+Earth+Cleaning+Magnets.html


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a similar high end magnet by Magnavore. The big difference is in power (I have to go through 3/4" acrylic) and interchangeable pads. They offer all types of pads.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Worth every penny Julian unless you want to get your hand in there to scrap. Get the blade attachment as well if you have a glass tank.

I am not as fond of the Tunze ones.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

personnally i don't like em' i'd rather get in there and scrub the glass that way i know for sure it's getting clean...


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah reaching in while the tank is full is pretty much impossible in my 400. The magnets make thing easy and easy is great when it comes to cleaning. Easy means I'll do it.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Yeah reaching in while the tank is full is pretty much impossible in my 400. The magnets make thing easy and easy is great when it comes to cleaning. Easy means I'll do it.


You would think so eh ?? I have one in each of my two SW tanks. I just cleaned mine after months. Actually have to clean the magnet first


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

just gotta watch if you have sand substrate it will get in the brush and scratch your tank


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I do have the mag-float cleaners for my tank. But the pads keep moving and they dont hold very good.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The mag-float will not be strong enough for the thick glass of your tank. I used to have to hand scrap all the tough green algae. If you actual keep up say weekly, the strong magnets will actually take out the tough green algae as well. I occasionally, when I was not as lazy, attached the scraping knife on and can scrape right the edge of the silicon.

Knowing you are a busy contractor, I know you will find it worth the bucks. Business write-off ?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

My 400 doesn't get much natural light and I keep my LED's on for a pretty short interval. No algae, just some protein build up over a few weeks.



gklaw said:


> You would think so eh ?? I have one in each of my two SW tanks. I just cleaned mine after months. Actually have to clean the magnet first


----------

